# Общий раздел > Чувства > Эмоции и чувства >  Равнодушие

## Asteriks

_У человека есть душа, и она, как струна, отзывается на боль или радость другого человека. Чья-то больше, чья-то меньше. А есть равнодушные люди. Значит, люди без души? Пугающая формулировка. Иногда слышим: "Пугающее равнодушие". Почему так?_

----------


## Serj_2k

у равнодушия могут быть причины и в каждом конкретном случае свои. ведь каждый опираецца на свой или чужой опыт и, возможно, руководствуецца этим.

зы. могу пару примеров привести, причём один, в кощунственной форме. можем потом их обсудить.

----------


## Marusja

равнодушие к конкретному человеку это самое жесткое наказание, по-моему...

----------


## Asteriks

> равнодушие к конкретному человеку это самое жесткое наказание, по-моему...


А есть ещё и равнодушие вообще... Пофигизм. Наплевательство. Создаёт человек вокруг себя пустоту. И никому рядом с ним находиться не хочется. Почему мы выбираем для общения людей неравнодушных? Потому что душа наша отдыхает с ними. Успокаивается. 
Равнодушие - зло. 
Но есть у него ещё одна сторона. Это умение быть равнодушным, оставаться невозмутимым, когда тебя пытаются из спокойного состояния вывести. Такое равнодушие сродни хладнокровию. 
Мне трудно оставаться равнодушной, я могу только делать вид. Из-за своего неравнодушия я везде, во всех дырках, где надо, и где не надо. Заступиться за кого - все к Астерикс. Переговоры вести - Астерикс. Выслушать проблему - Астерикс. Тяжело быть неравнодушной. Утомительно. (

----------


## Stych

Хочешь унизить человека - не обращай на него внимания, будь равнодушен. Плохое чувство, но иногда к нему следует прибегать.

----------


## MOHAPX

Тогда я получается плохой человек, ибо пофигист. Но если со мной ктото в компании, то не скажу, что я даю ему скучать или там еще чего подобное. Вообще люблю помочь по собственному желанию. Но в целом в нашем мире неравнодушным быть трудно, потому что каждый день нам  с экранов телевизоров твердят, что сегодня умер ктото, сегодня разбился ктото, статистику нам сколько погибло человек за сутки, сколько за полугодие и год, сколько было среди них детей и т.д. Невольно привыкаешь к такой статистике. Потом также про кризисы, штормы, наводнения, пожары, катастрофы. Если бы чего хорошего показали.  Так нет. Вот ради интереса зайдите кто нить на главную страницу [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Посмотрите - один негатив.

----------


## Asteriks

Монарх, ты рассуждаешь в глобальном масштабе? Я говорю о равнодушии людей, окружающих нас. Равнодушие сродни малодушию. Не стать на сторону слабого, не выйти вперёд, когда надо. А в разведку равнодушного можно взять? Вот то-то и оно.. Страшная вещь - равнодушие.

----------


## Pasha_49

Полностью равнодушных я думаю что нет, просто душа в некоторых людях глубоко сидит или спит, некоторые люди исправляются. тяжело до таких достучаться, но возможно. А сам больше всего не люблю такие качества в человеке как эгоизм и равнодушее, почти похоже.

----------


## Asteriks

> Полностью равнодушных я думаю что нет, ... такие качества в человеке как эгоизм и равнодушее, почти похоже.


Можно и так сказать, ведь эгоизм - это превосходство своих интересов над всеми остальными. Неравнодушный остаётся таким по отношению к другим людям, и чёрт его берёт, когда ущемляются интересы собственные. Но, согласись, это неравнодушие к самому себе, а не к окружающим. Не сочувствие.

----------


## Akasey

Я думаю в наше время это "чувство" (если можно так сказать про равнодушие) теряет свои свойства... Всё чаще происходят случаи от которых прям мурашки по спине. Идёш по улице, видиш лежит человек, ладно если "апойка" какой-нибудь, (а если нормально одетый) мимо ходят прохожие и всем наплевать!!!! и для каждого принцип: Моя хата с краю.
 И самое главное что такое я наблюдал не только дома, но и в Минске и ещё в одном городе. получается что это не единичные случаи...

----------


## Banderlogen

Да не бывает просто равнодушия, отдельно от всего, как нет просто цвета, просто вкуса. Есть равнодушия к чему-либо. И у этих равнодуший свои названия. И могут быть они разными совсем, поэтому куча мнений будет на этот счет, кто-то сразу подумает об эгоизме, кто-то о пофигизме, а кто-то о хладнокровии.




> Если бы чего хорошего показали. Так нет. Вот ради интереса зайдите кто нить на главную страницу [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Посмотрите - один негатив.


Ёсць лекi - навiны на Першым нацыянальным.

----------


## vova230

> у равнодушия могут быть причины и в каждом конкретном случае свои. ведь каждый опираецца на свой или чужой опыт и, возможно, руководствуецца этим.
> 
> зы. могу пару примеров привести, причём один, в кощунственной форме. можем потом их обсудить.


Да, и порой быть равнодушным нужно и где-то даже полезно. Лишняя отзывчивость не всегда приносит добро.

----------


## Irina

> Да, и порой быть равнодушным нужно и где-то даже полезно. Лишняя отзывчивость не всегда приносит добро.


Согласна. Не делай добра - не получишь в ответ зла. Сколько раз случалось помочь человеку, а он потом тебе пытается на шею сесть и ноги свесить.

----------


## Asteriks

Ещё поддерживаю мнение, что грань между добром и злом очень относительна. Кажется, что делаешь добро, а другому боком оно вылезает. Так лучше умертвить свою вопиющую о делании добра натуру и быть равнодушным. Это на данный момент так думаю, а вообще-то лезу со своим добром куда ни попадя...

----------


## Irina

Сегодня пришла в голову мысль. Иногда бывают моменты в жизни, когда нужно для своего блага оставаться равнодушным, но не к людям, а к происходящему. Вот это у меня совсем не получается. Вечно принимаю близко к сердцу даже то, что не стоит. Как научиться этого не делать?

----------


## Mouse

Равнодушным человек не рождается, следовательно, у приобретенного чувства доложны быть причины. Если человек испытывает негатив, боль, и т.п., то для самозащиты он может возвести стену вокруг своего сердца, а название у ней - равнодушие. Постоянно быть открытым, как ребёнок, в нашем мире, я бы прировнял к самобичеванию или самоубийству.

----------


## тот самый...равнодушный

Я равнодушый человек...ко всему отношусь пофигистически...незнаю почему..хотя есть друзья и очень хорошие...долгих отношений небыло, пропадает интерес уже где то через неделю--->из-за равнодушия это????хм.. возможно....вроде знаю, что так делать нельзя...но подсознательно я дышу ровно на всё и про всё...что делать, незнаю...это очень тяжко, поверьте...убивает изнутри!!!!

----------


## Mashulya

а мне кажется, что равнодушие говорит ни о чем другом, как об отсутствии души...

----------

